
Wie die USA unsere Sicherheit gefährden - kowabit
https://www.kowabit.de/wie-die-usa-unsere-sicherheit-gefaehrden/
======
julienreszka
Nein, Deutschland unsere Sicherheit gefährden. Unzuverlässig!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nord_Stream?wprov=sfla1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nord_Stream?wprov=sfla1)

